# Hackintosh et questions



## kiki71 (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde!

J'ouvre ce post car je suis nouveau dans le monde du hackintosh et malgré beaucoup de recherches je me pose des questions.

J'ai installé mavericks avec vmware et ça fonctionne bien. Un peu de lag mais je suis juste en ram (4go) donc je pense en remettre.

J'aimerais installer mac os x réellement sur mon pc. A votre avis, avec la config actuelle, est-ce que ça peut marcher?


Système d'exploitation

Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium &#8206;(X64)&#8206; Service Pack 1


Processeur

Intel Core i3 550 Cadencé à 3.20 GHz
Nombre de coeurs: 2 physique(s), 4 logique(s)


Carte mère

MSI 2A9C 1.1
SKU Number: XS674EA#ABF


Chipset

Pont nord : Intel Havendale/Clarkdale Host Bridge


Mémoire

4 Go de mémoire totale de type DDR3
Timings mémoire: 9.0 clocks-9 clocks-9 clocks-24 clocks-1 TT
Barrette Samsung de 4 Go


Carte Graphique

NVIDIA GeForce 405


Disque dur

Disque dur ST31000528AS de 931.51 Go SATA II



Réseau

Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Type d'adaptateur: IEEE 802.11 wireless
RangeMax Wireless-N USB Adapter WN111v2
Type d'adaptateur: IEEE 802.11 wireless
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Type d'adaptateur: ethernet
VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1
Type d'adaptateur: ethernet
VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8
Type d'adaptateur: ethernet
Software Loopback Interface 1
Type d'adaptateur: Loopback


Cartes multimedia

Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller


C'est un pc que j'ai acheté dans le commerce mais étant donné que je ne suis pas sûr que le hackintosh va fonctionner et que j'en ai besoin pour mon boulot, je me pose les questions suivantes :

- Est-ce possible de créer une partition de mon disque dur d'un To pour installer mac os x? (comme ça si ça plante, j'ai toujours mon windows)

- Ou vaut-il mieux que j'achète un disque dur externe pour installer mac os x et faire un dual boot? Comme ça, il y aura vraiment aucun soucis si mon pc ne supporte pas le hackintosh??

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos conseils.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Leplouc (12 Novembre 2014)

La CM est compatible puisque ça déjà été installé : http://www.tonymacx86.com/unibeast-...nibeast-error-couldnt-detach-install-esd.html

Il est toujours possible d'avoir Windows en parallèle de Mac OS. Un disque séparé pour chaque OS est une bonne solution.


----------



## kiki71 (12 Novembre 2014)

Merci Leplouc pour ton message.

Oui j'ai acheté un disque dur externe pour éviter de faire des conneries et de tout perdre.

Je souhaite installer mac os x sur mon disque dur externe. J'ai donc créé ma clef usb avec unibeast et j'ai modifié quelques paramètres sur mon bios mais il doit y avoir encore quelque chose à paramétrer car je boot bien sur ma clef USB et j'ai l'installation qui se lance. Je vois la pomme et la barre de chargement mais la barre de chargement s'arrête à moins d'un quart et mon écran s'éteint. Par contre, ma tour tourne toujours sans que l'écran se rallume et je suis donc obligé de forcer l'extinction du pc...

J'espère que j'arriverai à trouver ce qu'il cloche


----------



## polyzargone (12 Novembre 2014)

Au démarrage, dans l'écran de sélection des disques, tape - v et lance l'install. Tu passera en mode flippant (euh je voulais dire verbose  ) avec plein de lignes de texte qui défilent. Fais une photo au moment où ça coince ou si c'est trop rapide, essaie de noter la dernière ligne qui s'affiche.

On en saura un peu plus sur l'origine du pb


----------



## kiki71 (12 Novembre 2014)

Merci polyzargone pour ton message!

Ca a été chaud car ça défilait super vite mais j'ai réussi


----------



## polyzargone (12 Novembre 2014)

Ah ben voilà !
problème de carte graphique&#8230; Toujours avec -v essaide de démarrer successivement avec : (attention ton clavier est alors en QWERTY) jusqu'à ce que ça marche.

GraphicsEnabler=Yes ou No
PCIRoot=0 ou 1, 2, 3 etc.
NV_disable=1
-x


Tu peux faire des combinaisons aussi genre GraphicsEnabler=Yes PCIRoot=0 -v
Mais pas PCIRoot=0 PCIRoot=1 ou bien GraphicsEnabler=Yes GraphicsEnabler=No (ça s'annule)


----------



## kiki71 (12 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup Polyzargone. 

J'ai pu lancer l'installation en mettant "GraphicsEnabler=Yes".  J'attends de voir la suite,  en espérant que ça se passe bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

C'est bon j'ai réussi à installer yosemite mais ce dernier ne reconnaît pas ma clef WiFi donc je ne peux pas telecharger multibeast


----------



## polyzargone (12 Novembre 2014)

Regarde sur le site du constructeur de la marque si des pilotes OS X existent sinon, renseigne-toi sur le chipset réseau de la clé. C'est sans doute du Realtek RTL81xxx? Un peu de recherche sur le net avec la référence de ton chipset + kext devrait te donner quelques résultats 

Sinon, pour MultiBeast, rien ne t'empêche de le télécharger puis de le copier sur ta clé puisque tu as visiblement accès à Internet


----------



## kiki71 (13 Novembre 2014)

Ma clé wifi, c'est la RangeMax Wireless-N USB Adapter WN111V2. J'ai essayé de regarder mais je ne trouve pas de pilotes OSX.

Sinon pour multibeast, je l'ai téléchargé avec ma machine virtuelle


----------



## polyzargone (13 Novembre 2014)

ta clé est incompatible malheureusement. T'as de l'Ethernet ?


----------



## kiki71 (15 Novembre 2014)

Oui je viens d'emménager donc c'est un peu le bordel mais j'ai refait mon installation en ethernet. Je vais tester ce soir


----------



## kiki71 (15 Novembre 2014)

C'est bon ça fonctionne bien en ethernet.

J'ai configuré le pc avec Multibeast, Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de son mais je n'ai pas du configuré correctement quelque chose.

Par contre, je peux désormais bosser sans ma clef USB mais je suis obligé d'écrire "GraphicsEnabler=Yes" sinon ça charge et mes écrans s'éteignent. Est-ce que je suis obligé de l'écrire à chaque fois ou bien il y a quelque chose que j'ai mal configuré?

En tout cas, merci pour tout car ça fonctionne et j'en suis ravi


----------



## polyzargone (15 Novembre 2014)

Pour GraphicsEnabler=Yes, télécharge ça : http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/4132-chameleon-wizard/

C'est une interface graphique pour configurer le fichier org.chameleon.Boot.plist qui regroupe tous les paramètres nécessaires au démarrage de ton Hack.

Pour le son, je ne sais pas quelle option tu as choisis dans MultiBeast mais tu peux essayer d'installer VoodooHDA http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/1194-voodoohda-287-pkg-installer/

Pense bien à retirer AppleHDA de Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions si l'installeur ne l'a pas fait automatiquement.

Après, ça devrait rouler !


----------



## Frodon (16 Novembre 2014)

Y'a pas besoin de retirer AppleHDA.kext quand on utilise VoodooHDA, il installe une extension nommée AppleHDADisabler.kext qui comme son nom l'indique désactive AppleHDA.


----------



## kiki71 (17 Novembre 2014)

J'ai essayé avec tes logiciels polyzargone mais je n'y suis pas arrivé. Et VoodooHDA ne fonctionne pas chez moi.

Pour le GraphicsEnabler=Yes, j'ai trouvé comment l'activer sur multibeast. Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas de son. Je n'ai pas du choisir le bon ALCxxx... Je vais les faire un par un et je devrais tomber sur le bon au bout d'un moment


----------



## polyzargone (17 Novembre 2014)

Tente les versions plus anciennes de voodoohda, un rapide coup d'&#339;il sur le net semble indiquer que voodoohda 2.8.1 ou 2.8.4 fonctionnent avec le Intel 5 Series/3400.
Sinon, il faudra peut-être passé par une DSDT et un patch AppleHDA.

Pour Chameleon Wizard, ça m'étonne que tu n'y sois pas arrivé, c'est pourtant assez simple à utiliser.
Il faut juste que tu vérifies que tu as bien un org.chameleon.Boot.plist dans le dossier Extra qui se trouve à la racine de ton disque. Mais normalement, c'est obligatoirement le cas sinon tu ne pourrais pas démarrer ton Hack. Enfin bon, si ça a marché avec MultiBeast, pas besoin de se prendre la tête plus que ça&#8230;


----------



## kiki71 (17 Novembre 2014)

Je vais tester ça alors...


----------



## kiki71 (18 Novembre 2014)

Bon j'ai essayé VoodooHDA avec la version 2.8.4 et je peux effectuer des réglages. Cependant, j'ai tout essayé mais je n'ai toujours pas de son. Là, je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## polyzargone (19 Novembre 2014)

Télécharge ça : http://sourceforge.net/projects/dpcimanager/ et fais une capture d'écran

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dpcimanager/


----------



## kiki71 (20 Novembre 2014)

Ok merci.

Voici la capture d'écran


----------



## polyzargone (20 Novembre 2014)

Essaie avec cette version : http://polyzargone.free.fr/Hebergement/softs/VoodooHDA.kext.zip

Sinon, as-tu mis kext-dev-mode=1 dans ton fichier boot.plist et où installes-tu les kexts ? Dans le dossier Extensions du dossier Extra ou dans Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions ?

N'oublie pas de reconstruire le cache après chaque nouvelle installation de kexts en tappant dans un terminal : sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions et en redémarrant.


----------



## Frodon (20 Novembre 2014)

kiki71 a dit:


> Bon j'ai essayé VoodooHDA avec la version 2.8.4 et je peux effectuer des réglages. Cependant, j'ai tout essayé mais je n'ai toujours pas de son. Là, je ne sais plus quoi faire...



As tu bien été dans les préférences Son d'OS X (les standards) pour sélectionner la bonne sortie Audio? VoodooHDA créé de nouvelles entrées de sorties audio, il faut donc bien veiller à sélectionner la bonne.


----------



## kiki71 (20 Novembre 2014)

C'est bon j'ai du son. Je n'avais pas été dans les préférences son d'OS X et donc la bonne sortie n'était pas sélectionnée. Merci Frodon pour le conseil.

Et merci à toi polyzargone pour tous tes conseils. Si tu n'avais pas été là, je galèrerai encore 

Etant donné que je ne veux plus repasser sous Windows, il va falloir que je m'habitue de plus en plus à mac osx...


----------



## polyzargone (20 Novembre 2014)

Cool ! 

T'inquiète, tu vas vite oublier Windows !
Maintenant, tu n'as plus qu'à tout recommencer et le faire sur ton dd interne 
Non, je plaisante. Un petit backup serait le bienvenue en revanche et si tu veux pas te prendre la tête à tout réinstaller, tu n'as qu'à simplement cloner ton dd externe avec Carbon Copy Cloner. Il faudra peut-être réinstaller le bootloader mais en principe ça devrait être tout bon !


----------



## kiki71 (22 Novembre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> Cool !
> 
> T'inquiète, tu vas vite oublier Windows !
> Maintenant, tu n'as plus qu'à tout recommencer et le faire sur ton dd interne



Malheureusement, pour mon boulot, j'ai un programme sous Windows qui me permet de faire certaines choses intéressantes... A moins que je trouve la même chose sous mac os... 



polyzargone a dit:


> Non, je plaisante. Un petit backup serait le bienvenue en revanche et si tu veux pas te prendre la tête à tout réinstaller, tu n'as qu'à simplement cloner ton dd externe avec Carbon Copy Cloner. Il faudra peut-être réinstaller le bootloader mais en principe ça devrait être tout bon !



Ca je ne sais pas faire malheureusement... Mais merci pour le conseil, avec un peu de recherche sur le forum et/ou sur le net, je devrais trouver mon bonheur


----------



## polyzargone (22 Novembre 2014)

kiki71 a dit:


> Malheureusement, pour mon boulot, j'ai un programme sous Windows qui me permet de faire certaines choses intéressantes... A moins que je trouve la même chose sous mac os...



Simple curiosité, c'est quoi comme logiciel ?


----------



## kiki71 (23 Novembre 2014)

Nitro pdf pro


----------

